

WWII Color Pictures - ArturSoler
http://freeforumzone.leonardo.it/discussione.aspx?idd=7155592

======
hsmyers
When I tell folks that my mother was a bomber ferry pilot, these are what she
flew...too bad she wasn't declared a veteran until the Clinton administration.

~~~
tomjen3
Your mom kickes ass - if it wasn't for people like her, I would have spent my
youth studying Das Kapital.

I can't even imagine what she went through.

------
mkmk
Appears to be arranged from <http://www.shorpy.com/search/node/aviation+color>
where, it seems, all the photos from leonardo.it have been posted
individually. The original site has historical information on the subjects and
locations.

------
pluies
Absolutely amazing. These pictures are stunning, not only from an historical
standpoint, but also quality-wise.

And on a purely photographic regard, it confirms everything Ken Rockwell (and
countless others) said on film vs. digital: digital may be cool but film is
forever.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Ironically, my place of employment is constantly blasting us with Digital is
Forever propaganda.

------
th0ma5
My grandparents worked in a converted car factory in Detroit, making fighters.
My grandmother said they lived in old Ford company housing, and her and my
grandfather would take turns staying up at night to fight off the bed bugs off
of the other.

------
simonsarris
Neat!

Notice the American flag only has 48 stars.

~~~
oiuyftgrghjk
Notice the total lack of safety gear.

I'm not allowed within 100yards of the production line without hard hard,
steel toe boots, safety glasses,hi-vis vest and probably a fall arrestharness.

